
Stacktrace improvements in .NET Core 2.1 - benaadams
https://www.ageofascent.com/2018/01/26/stack-trace-for-exceptions-in-dotnet-core-2.1/
======
james-skemp
Semi-related, I just started working on a new project using .NET Core 2. Many
years of C# experience, but my first foray into .NET Core.

It was fantastic to see some of the changes they made for the better, and
actually have to look up how to do some tasks, mostly working with the file
system in a Razor Pages site.

What's unfortunate is that we still have a CMS that uses proper Web Forms and
MVC and all the official tutorials tell you not to use them. Not very helpful
when we're trying to point a new student worker toward them.

------
benaadams
The pain every .NET developer has felt from async stack traces is now gone :)

